# Opinions on Livigno?



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

Might be going to Livigno Italy this summer. Saw the Hans Rey thing and all of the pics online... it looks sweet. Anyone been there?

Looking for for epic trail riding than bike park, but nothin' wrong w/ a park session now and again.


thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Brah

Livigno is a great place for mountainbiking. (2005 was the UCI-worldchampionship there). It has a real alpine attitude and a lot of trails are steep and technical. You can buy a trailmap in the local bikestores which contains around 40 trails around Livigno. It has also a bike-park with chair-lift where you can have a lot of fun. It's a fantastic place. I've been there twice.

have fun!


----------



## Brah (Jul 29, 2004)

*thanks, starting to worry*

thanks, as I've read some of the other threads on Italian MTB and Livigno is not even mentioned.

We're planning to use a local outfitter rather than winging it, since we'll only have about 5 days to ride.

Any big highlights in Livigno?

Anywhere else that we *should* be riding? We'll be coming out of London.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Livigno def is a good place to ride but for the epic ones you have to be ready to do some good 1500 hm a day. I have done some great trails there, fast and lots of flow nothing to technical if you compare to Finale, Garda or Chamonix but hey I know those place much better...

I found that you really have to check the suggested routes well. Before you know it you are climbing on trails and descending fire roads...not my idea of a fun ride... So you might want to do those the other way round. Make sure you get the Swiss map that covers the area if you want to have a clue where you are that is.


----------



## ppower (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello,
I'm new here in this forum, but I hope really to help you. Here you may find the URL of the main MTB race in Livigno, which is going to race on next July 1st.

http://www.lapedaleda.it/

I haven't registered my entry to the race, because I'm still not sure to be free for such weekend.


----------

